# Gold Lion Beverages bottle Pembroke Ont



## RCO (Aug 19, 2013)

came across another one of the hard to find pop bottles I was looking for , noticed an online add for some bottles for sale in Pembroke Ont a month or so age and emailed the seller asking what they had to my surprise one of the bottles was a rare local pop bottle for "Gold Lion Beverages " , hadn't even actually seen one of these bottles before online or for sale. but did know they existed , listed in book as having operated from 1933-39 and then they disappeared , had a very short existence in that area . 

 bottle is in near mint condition and was made by dominion glass co and has an rd date of 1928 . but wasn't able to pick up the bottles till this weekend as Pembroke is a long drive from where I live but usually go there every summer so was there and got the bottle .


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats, it's always nice to find the tough ones...


----------



## RCO (Aug 19, 2013)

seller also had some other bottles in the box but nothing I was really interested in , grabbed a couple neat smaller bottles .

 a minards liniment , vernis sultana shoe dressing - montreal and a absorbine WF young springfield Mass .


----------



## botlguy (Aug 19, 2013)

Go on vacation, get a bottle you want. I'd say you're livin' high. Congrats.[]


----------



## deenodean (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice to find a rare local. 
 A Minard's Liniment stamped L.G. Co. on the bottom are sought after. 
 Keep your eye's peeled for Cape Breton stuff... []


----------



## RCO (Aug 22, 2013)

i also found some bottles swimming on that trip but nothing really too exciting , checked a couple lakes and docks/launches that were near the highway . found some plain milk jugs , Canada dry bottles /coca cola , some fishing lures and lots of junk modern beer bottles . one of the milk jugs was actually from a local dairy but acl label is mostly faded away but does say where its from . 
 hopefully at some point someone more familiar with the gold lion bottle will see this post , I've had that happen before where a post is seen by someone on the internet not a member and i'll get some more info on the bottle


----------

